# Help sourcing a quote, please.



## TSDTexan (Apr 15, 2017)

I read this today:

Gichin Funakoshi got together with Jigaro Kano.
Gichin was asking about throws,
Jigaro taught him some.

Then Gichin did a throw that he had not been taught by Jigaro.

Jigaro was surprised and asked him about it,
and Gichin replied…
‘Oh, we have throws in Karate.’

Now this is interesting.

I was wondering if anyone else knows about this exchange. And give me a source.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 15, 2017)

I've heard of the exchange.  Not sure where I read it though.  I think I read it said by one of Funakoshi's students who was with them during Funakoshi's and Kano's time together.


----------



## Nobody Important (Apr 26, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> I read this today:
> 
> Gichin Funakoshi got together with Jigaro Kano.
> Gichin was asking about throws,
> ...



I heard something similar, but with a twist. What I had heard was that Ginchin Funakoshi and Jigoro Kano were friends, out of respect, Funakoshi didn't teach many throws (though having them) because it would have strained his relationship with Kano and what the two of them were trying to accomplish with their respective arts. I'm not positive but I think this version of the story came from Ohtsuka.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 26, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> I read this today:
> 
> Gichin Funakoshi got together with Jigaro Kano.
> Gichin was asking about throws,
> ...



If you read Jesse Enkamp's blog...he did an article about this earlier this year I believe.  During which he discussed it.  Basically when getting Japan to accept Karate as a sport Funakoshi purposefully took the throws out of it because Japan wanted mainly a striking or boxing type sport and was not interested in its throws because they already had that in Judo.

The article claimed the same story and conversation between Funakoshi and Kano


----------



## TSDTexan (Apr 27, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> If you read Jesse Enkamp's blog...he did an article about this earlier this year I believe.  During which he discussed it.  Basically when getting Japan to accept Karate as a sport Funakoshi purposefully took the throws out of it because Japan wanted mainly a striking or boxing type sport and was not interested in its throws because they already had that in Judo.
> 
> The article claimed the same story and conversation between Funakoshi and Kano



I will have to take a look at it. Thank you


----------

